# Mexican Cartels Want US Made Cannabis



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't believe people buy the dirt weed these guys ship to the US.







From chron.com

*Mexican cartels want U.S.-made marijuana*

*Matt Levin | June 9, 2015 | Updated: June 9, 2015 8:57pm *

Mexican drug cartels have a craving for American-made pot.
Twenty-three U.S. states allow legal marijuana in some form. The permission of lawful growhouses make it easier for the countrys vendors to perfect high-quality weed. That prompted one gang member to rave to news media giant Bloomberg about the variety, novelty and quality of marijuana from north of the border.

Connoisseurs in Juárez are noticing, theyre starting to demand Purple Haze or Kush from American dispensaries. Gang members bring the quality stuff back from the U.S.," the gangster said
The growing trend of pot legalization in America has been reshaping the drug war and hurting Mexican distributors for some time, forcing them to focus on harder drugs like meth or heroin or even to grow vegetables. But the Bloomberg story notes that the flow of pot from south to north not only has slackened  its been to a growing degree, reversed.

The marijuana industry that impressed the gangster could be worth $35 billion if the drug was fully legalized in the U.S. by 2020, according to a very-hypothetical analysis done by a New York-based cannabis research firm. Some one-third of marijuana is grown in the U.S., compared with a sixth in past years, Bloomberg wrote.

The budding industry, the report says, has American entrepreneurs hoping to turn occupations like grow-equipment supplier into global brands. And the top-shelf marijuana could even force changes to the marijuana policies of Mexico, where 64 percent of Mexicans advocated for medicinal marijuana in a 2013 survey.

http://www.chron.com/business/article/Demand-for-American-made-marijuana-on-the-rise-in-6316976.php

http://video.chron.com/?ndn.trackingGroup=90000&ndn.siteSection=houstonchron_nws_non_sty_dynamic&ndn.videoId=28527436&freewheel=90000&sitesection=houstonchron_nws_non_sty_dynamic&vid=28527436


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Another Story from thenationalmarijuananews.com

*The Tide Has Turned: Mexico Residents Are Demanding Americas Top Shelf Cannabis!*


June 10, 2015 







For decades, Mexican cartels made their millions from smuggling tons of marijuana across the border into the United States. But legalization in America has dried up that demand and now, the tides have turned as Mexcians are demanding access to some of the top-shelf cannabis thats being produced to the north.

One Mexican gangster told Bloomberg, Connoisseurs in Juárez are noticing, theyre starting to demand Purple Haze or Kush from American dispensaries. Gang members bring the quality stuff back from the U.S.
For the past few years, Mexican distributors have been taking huge hits from the growth of legalization in America. So much so, that Mexican drug dealers have now moved on to distributing other drugs, like meth or heroin. These days, about one-third of marijuana is grown in the U.S., compared to a sixth in the past.

The marijuana industry has for all intents and purposes depleted Mexico of its ability to profit from distributing the plant. In turn, America is seeing a new generation of entrepreneurs transforming their backyard kush into a global brand.

In the end, all that could be left for Mexico to do is to partner up with the U.S. to form a comprehensive medical marijuana program that would allow Mexican residents to receive cannabis from America. It makes sense, since in a 2013 survey, 64 percent of Mexicans supported medical marijuana legislation.

SOURCE


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

This makes me giggle. Thank you.


----------

